# Diagrama de amplificador de guitarra



## petecoyote (Jun 14, 2008)

Hola, poseo un amplificador de guitarra Phil-pro MPL-100R tengo problemas de nitidez y de potencia, observo una resistencia sobrecalentada (anexo foto) en la etapa de amplificación y la verdad no se de que se trata el problema sera que alguien tiene el diagrama? o tal ves me podrían orientar?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 14, 2008)

Parece un amplificador simple y de potencia media. si t falta potencia, es una cosa, pero si ya t suena mal y se recalienta algo... bueno.
como primera medida, la resistencia q señalas parece ser de 1watt, podrias probar cambiandola por una de igual valor de 2watts.

otra cosita, podes revisar si no sale voltaje continuo del transistor de potencia hacia esa resistencia.

como segunda opcion t posteo el circuito para una etapa de 25w+25w con preamplificador integrado.

se le puede agregar control de tonos.

espero t sirva. sino, pedime q tengo muhisimas.

los integrados de potencia, (arriba) son los tda2050, y el pre es el tl084 cuadrafonico.
si no tenes el datasheet o algun esquema de como montarlo t paso uno.
tiene el rectificador incluido y todo.


se alimenta con transformador de 15+15 por 3Ah.


----------



## petecoyote (Jun 14, 2008)

Hola de verdad muchas gracias por la respuesta voy a revisar todo eso gracias por lo del 25+25 te lo agradezco mi amplificador tiene un buen preamplificador la verdad es que suena muy bien y deseo poder arreglar el problema de la nitidez, he experimentado sacando la señal de este amplificador desde el pre hasta la entrada de potencia de otro amplificador que poseo (laney de bajo de 65watts RMS) y el sonido que bota es impresionante, mi deseo es que suene igual por su propia etapa de salida y ademas con mas fuerza ya que aparentemente el amplificador es de 100 watts. gracias te aviso.


----------



## petecoyote (Jun 14, 2008)

ya revise el voltaje en la resistencia tiene 32 volt (negativos) en un lado y 34 en el otro


----------

